# Hello from Florida



## jimmyp78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi my name is Jimmy and I am a new beek; I am so glad to find this forum.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome Jimmy.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jimmy


----------



## jimmyp78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jimmy! If you are ever in Tampa, we have bee workshops the 3rd Saturday of every month at USF Botanical Gardens.


----------



## honey island swamp bees (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome jimmy


----------



## jimmyp78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats great to know thank you.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome Jimmy
Bob


----------



## jimmyp78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Bob


----------

